# Starting my texel line. 2 new matings.



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

I decided to continue a line of texels after my sweedish texel buck Donkey, so i paired him with some of my nicely typed does and i have just put the first 4 of these babies together tonight 

First these two :love1

*Vanaheims Pingpong Muffinhead*
_Born: 23/04/12
Colour: Colourpoint Beige Texel
Father: Diamantens Donkey - Black Tan Texel 
Mother: Vanaheims Namibia - Black_









*Vanaheims Ingrid*
_Born: 09/04/12
Colour: Himalaya LH 
Father: Vanaheims Casimir - Himalaya
Mother: Vanaheims Padma - Splashed_









Coat: LH, ASTREX, TEXEL
Colour: Himalaya, Siamese, CPB, Bone.

And these two :love

*Vanaheims Gooey Nutballpuff*
_Born: 23/04/12
Colour: Dove LH
Father: Diamantens Donkey - Black Tan Texel
Mother: Vanaheims Namibia - Black_









*Vanaheims Fuzzy Gooeypoofymuffin*
_Born: 23/04/12
Colour: Black tan Astrex
Father: Diamantens Donkey - Black Tan Texel Blandingstype (eng./svensk)
Mother: Vanaheims Namibia - Black_









Coat: LH, ASTREX, TEXEL
Colour: Black, Dove, C-diluted, possibly Blue.

Can't wait to see some babies from them. I hope they make some nicely typed bubs for future breeding


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

beautiful mice, love the crazy names!!


----------



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

Looks like Ingrid is pregnant  There's a tiny bump on her belly 



















And a bonuspicture because she's so pretty :love1


----------



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

Ingrid gave birth to 10 pups 4 sept. After a few days i had to cull half the litter since they were skinny alle of them, but the last 5 is doing fine and has gotten fatter 

Here's a pic of them from yesterday:









And Fuzzy looks pregnant too, here's aome pics from yesterday - and yes she's that shiny IRL


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

Congratulations, all the best with the litter and fuzzy's pregnancy!


----------



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

Emfa Mouse said:


> Congratulations, all the best with the litter and fuzzy's pregnancy!


Thanks 

Sorry about the huge pics, i have resized them but i think Photobucket is still experiencing some problems since they don't show them in the smaller size.


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

You're welcome, and I don't mind, the bigger the picture the easier it is to see!


----------



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

Oops, just saw i wrote astrex as an outcome from Ingrid and PingPong. It's only LH & Texel, since mom is LH and dad is TEXEL


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

My favourites are Ingrid and Fuzzy.  Ingrid's remaining babies look like they're going to do well. Fuzzy certainly looks like she's got a baby bump - her babies should be beautiful!


----------



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

Ingrid's babies have just opened their eyes  There's 2 does; 1 bone LH & 1 himalayan texel and 3 bucks; 1 bone texel, 1 1 cpb texel & 1 siamese texel.

Not the best pics but you can see them  

















Fuzzy had 6 babies yesterday, looks like 5 blacks and 1 BE "something" :lol:


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

Bone texel is my dream mouse. <3 It'll never happen as I'm fairly sure texel isn't in Canada (I may be wrong) but...someday. Surely people will export for the right price.


----------

